# DPD - awaiting receipt of parcel????



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Hey ppl, waiting on some protein to come which is being delivered by DPD. I've checked the tracking and in the status box it says 'awaiting receipt of parcel' can anyone enlighten me as to what this means cos I don't have a scooby???

Cheers ppl, Rick.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

it means it's on it's way to you mate...This message means that they have got the parcel and it's stored at their sorting office becuase local depos arnt accepting anymore packages until they got the backlog cleared...phone and ask, but that is what they will say bud


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

these guys delivered my maxi milk today,had a text this morning at 7.30 to state it would be delivered between 12.30 and 1.30,with option to change delivery date.

so i reckon you''ll be receiving a text in the morning mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Awaiting reciept of parcel means that DPD is waiting for the parcel to come to them.

Once they have picked up the parcel, it will say "Your parcel has been recieved at our sortation hub"

Then "Your parcel is out for delivery"

Then "You have signed for your parcel"

So whoever you have ordered from hasn't given the parcel to DPD yet.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info lads


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

I got an email from the company I bought from today saying it was being delivered via DPD today.

When I track it on DPD it just says "awaiting receipt of parcel" but it also says it's next day service and collected yesterday!?

Also not had the delivery message today stating a time, so been waiting in all day ffs!!

i know it's an old thread, not worthy of its own mo


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I got an email from the company I bought from today saying it was being delivered via DPD today.
> 
> When I track it on DPD it just says "awaiting receipt of parcel" but it also says it's next day service and collected yesterday!?
> 
> ...


If thats the case mate ring em (the supp co you bought it from) !!!

I used to work for TNT and a package will go door - depot - hub - depot - door.

If its not been received from hub to depot then it might be lost in transit and you'll need to get the originally sender to chase it up (as they ultimately pay the bill and are the couriers customer).

Make sure it was definetley sent by the supp company first as it should be next day overnight


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> If thats the case mate ring em (the supp co you bought it from) !!!
> 
> I used to work for TNT and a package will go door - depot - hub - depot - door.
> 
> ...


lol it's a handbag and purse from karen millen but yeah I'll ring em.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

rick84 said:


> Hey ppl, waiting on some protein to come which is being delivered by DPD. I've checked the tracking and in the status box it says 'awaiting receipt of parcel' can anyone enlighten me as to what this means cos I don't have a scooby???
> 
> Cheers ppl, Rick.


It depends when you ordered it m8. If it was for collection today it may not get scanned into their local depot until early this evening. They should scan these items with their handled electronic device but this is not always the case. On average for updates to show online it can take up to an hour after the package is scanned at each point.


----------

